# My Turkey Report as of 5/8/16:



## Al33 (Apr 14, 2016)

This has been a very lean year for me as it relates to seeing toms and  shot opportunities. I am not seeing the birds nearly as much as I have in past years on my club. My highlight was the weekend before the opener when I took my 11 year old granddaughter on her first turkey hunt and she killed a whopper with both spurs 1.5". If I don't get a shot at all this year my season has already been made. 

I have hunted eleven of the 20 days of season so far, 8 morning and 7 evening hunts for a total of 15 hunts totaling 72 hours of blind time. I have seen toms only twice despite hearing them gobbling in all but  a couple of hunts. I have called in hens 7 times. On one hunt I called in two groups of hens at the same time and a group of three were followed by a big tom and three jakes. The jakes came within 10 yards and normally I would have taken a shot but the big boy was at 25 slowly coming my way in full strut so I passed on the jakes. The big tom never came closer because the 3 hens headed back the way they had come and he went with his harem and little buddies accompanying him. Despite not seeing the toms like I have been accustomed to I have had an exciting season so far. I suppose I am a bit anxious to get-er-done because I did not get a tom last year. In any event I'm going fishing for the next four days and hopefully I will be back after the toms the middle of next week. Hunting turkeys with a tradbow is just about as good as it gets for me and I hope it is for you too. I was tickled pink to see a pic of Leon Scott with the tom he got this week with a self bow he made ten years ago.  Man, that's good stuff!!!

The best of luck to all of you taking on the challenge this season. It can be hard for sure but the rewards are so worth it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been three times, had gobblers inside 40&20  n a lone hen the other time.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 14, 2016)

Good report Al. Most folks post only when they harvest something. They don't let anyone know how long it took them to harvest a bird. As for me, I can't walk but a couple hundred yards into the woods so I have had a very dismal year so far as action with the birds goes but I have enjoyed just being out there.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 14, 2016)

trad bow said:


> Good report Al. Most folks post only when they harvest something. They don't let anyone know how long it took them to harvest a bird. As for me, I can't walk but a couple hundred yards into the woods so I have had a very dismal year so far as action with the birds goes but I have enjoyed just being out there.



I know you have had a tough time of it Jeff but I also know yiou are the type of hunter that will go anyway when others wouldn't. Hang in there buddy and know you are in my prayers. 
Now then, not saying that I am because I am not, but if you call good enough you won't have to walk so far.  Go get 'em buddy!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the report Al, I have been wondering how your hunting has been going. Keep after them, and enjoy your fishing break.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 14, 2016)

I've only been one time and logging trucks moved in to clear cut all the pine trees.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 15, 2016)

I`ve been three times. Worked a bird once and run him off and called up a hen. 
  Here is an idea of how my Turkey season is going...


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 15, 2016)

Keep at them Al and thanks for the report.


----------



## mudcreek (May 3, 2016)

It's been two weeks. Ain't it time for an update?


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 3, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> It's been two weeks. Ain't it time for an update?




X2 on the update?????


----------



## Al33 (May 5, 2016)

My last hunt was the morning of April 21st, two weeks ago, and I never heard or saw a bird despite 7 hours in the blind. Two 4 day trips to Kentucky with friends the past two weeks didn't leave much time to hunt the toms. Was going to go yesterday but had to mow and take care of other matters so I planned on going up today but am sick with a bad cough. My vehicle is loaded and ready to go if I feel better and get rid of this cough. Supposed to help set up the course for the TBG northern zone shoot this Saturday so it may be Sunday or even next week before I can hunt again. I have been having fun but sure have missed being in the turkey woods. I want desperately to at least get one shot opportunity before the season is out. This has been a tough year for me trying to get a shot and unlike any before it.


----------



## dpoole (May 6, 2016)

robert carter said:


> I`ve been three times. Worked a bird once and run him off and called up a hen.
> Here is an idea of how my Turkey season is going...



RC you got a nice duck blind set up


----------



## frankwright (May 7, 2016)

Turkeys have been non existent for me this year,

I have not seen or heard a bird except for one big gobbler with a rope for a beard that walked across the road in front of me in McDonough after my wife and I had school lunch with granddaughter.


----------



## Al33 (May 8, 2016)

I just returned from hunting Friday thru Sunday. Only hunted a few hours Friday evening and Saturday morning then got in a 5 1/2 hour hunt this morning. The wind was howling Friday and I had no confidence of even hearing a tom but after catching a mess of fish decided to go to the blind anyway and got in it at 5:20. At 6:30 I decided I would rather be fishing again and started taking things out of the blind I would not need any longer like my buddy heater and haul them back to the cabin. Just as I got everything out and was closing the door a tom let loose with a loud gobble likely close to 50 yards away on an adjoining ridge behind me. I scrambled as quietly as I could to get all back inside. I clucked to him and he answered but sounded further away. I counted 13 gobbles from him as he stayed back behind me and none ever as close as the first one. He finally shut up and I never got to see him.
I knew I wouldn't be able to hunt long Saturday morning because I promised to help with the TBG NZ shoot set up only about 12 miles from me. I was in my Double Bull blind this time right at daylight. Toms started gobbling at 6:30 and as best I could tell there were five different birds talking. One fairly close but he never showed in the thick woods. Ironically, he had to be REAL close to my box blind I hunted Friday PM. The gobbling continued frequently until 7:30 then all but stopped. I came out at 8:15 and headed to the Coots place. After getting back from the set up I took a nap and really didn't feel like climbing the ridge to get to my blind and the wind was still blowing hard so I just relaxed and later went fishing again. This morning was super nice weatherwise and the toms were gobbling good again. I called one to within 70 yards (guessing) but that was as close as he came. I heard gobbling up until 8:10. I had a couple of coughing spells this morning that I know didn't help but it was sure a fine morning. Surprised I never saw the first hen this weekend but I guess they are nesting good now.
One week left and I'm not sure if I will get to hunt again or not. We have a work day scheduled for Saturday and a lot of things to get done. If it gets real hot I will not likely hunt. Even so, I have logged in 20 hunts (10 a.m. and 10 p.m.) this season totaling 108 hours inside a blind. That's enough, don'tcha think? Never got the first bow shot but I sure had some exciting times.


----------



## Triple C (May 8, 2016)

Al... Always enjoy your updates. Thx for sharing your passion!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 10, 2016)

Sorry you didn't get any shots in Al, I know it's never do to lack of effort on your part. Hope you had an enjoyable season none the less.


----------

